# Orange Bee Shrimps at IPU



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone know wether the Orange Bee Shrimps, being sold IPU, can be bred in freshwater? Getting conflicting info on the net. Some say they only breed in brackish water like the Amanos.

Thanks Dan


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

From what I have researched, they cannot be bred in freshwater. I feel like if they could, we would see a lot more of them in the classifieds and from other hobbyists.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

thx ilam. So they are not really bee shrimps?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

they need saltwater for the larvae to develop . I have had several of these shrimp in a tank with red rilis since IPU got them, and no breeding


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> they need saltwater for the larvae to develop . I have had several of these shrimp in a tank with red rilis since IPU got them, and no breeding


Thx for heads-up


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, thank lord I resisted the temptation when I saw them on the specials


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

let me clear this up. the ones at IPU is not Orange Bee Shrimps. orange bee shrimps breed in freshwater
the ones at IPU is actually Orange Sunkist Shrimp. which need brackish water.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

they are diligent algae eaters, able to breed or not, they are useful


----------

